# New Casio ruggedized phone coming out soon.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Whoo-hoo. Hopefully my next upgrade will be ready when this finally hits stores. If it is as rugged as my Commando, I'm happy. The ruggedness makes up for it's less then top shelf specs.

http://www.techspot.com/news/50531-casio-unveils-rugged-gzone-type-l-smartphone-with-barometer.html


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/mobile/mobile-phones/smartphones/SGH-I547ZKMBMC



or maybe this one


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have had the casio brigade for 2 years now, put it through hell and high water. My buddy ran it over with his truck right when i got it. Nothing happened. Thrown off roofs, cliffs, put through a washer. Still works.

I like the looks of the samsung though, if apple found a way to make the iphone happen in a rugged design. Id be all over it


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/mobile/mobile-phones/smartphones/SGH-I547ZKMBMC
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe this one


That first one looks good. I just trust my Casio and would be hard pressed to go to another brand.

The second one? Not sure. :laughing:



Spaint90 said:


> I have had the casio brigade for 2 years now, put it through hell and high water. My buddy ran it over with his truck right when i got it. Nothing happened. Thrown off roofs, cliffs, put through a washer. Still works.
> 
> I like the looks of the samsung though, if apple found a way to make the iphone happen in a rugged design. Id be all over it


Yep. The Casio's are tough and rugged. They are made for extreme conditions instead of being a normal phone in a tough case. The Samsung looks like the glass is too close to the edge. 

My favorite thing is to throw my phone down when I show it to someone. It makes their jaw drop.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spaint90 said:


> I have had the casio brigade for 2 years now, put it through hell and high water. My buddy ran it over with his truck right when i got it. Nothing happened. Thrown off roofs, cliffs, put through a washer. Still works.
> 
> I like the looks of the samsung though, if apple found a way to make the iphone happen in a rugged design. Id be all over it


Get a protective case...


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Get a protective case...


Life proof is the way to go for the iphone. Having a waterproof phone is awesome. And it's not crazy bulky.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Get a protective case...


Sounds great, let me know when you design one that works:thumbsup:

Casios phones are designed with seals fromt he inside out. No case compares.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

The otterbox defender is a very good case.

I realize it's not the same as a military spec phone, but it did a very good job for me.


This 3gs is 3 yrs old. Looks almost new and has survived many many drops, and full time service on a framing crew.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spaint90 said:


> Sounds great, let me know when you design one that works:thumbsup:
> 
> Casios phones are designed with seals fromt he inside out. No case compares.


I use otter box, but there are plenty of nice ones available...lifeproof, ballistic, special... 

If a case is waterproof I'd say it's a good enough seal.


----------



## jroberts2 (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been using the Casio Gz'One phones since the Rock came out. Although I never had the Brigade. My Commando works well. I do a lot of sprinklers and I am always getting it wet. Sometimes its slow but other then that it works well. I be getting the new one when the price drops.


----------

